# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  yaurait pas un bug ?

## doriant

Dans l'activation des signatures ?

Depuis hier je n'arrive pas à l'afficher, et quand je regarde mes anciens messages, parfois elle apparait, d'autres fois non, c curieux quand même ?

Bah là elle y est  ::  mais elle n'apparait pas sur un message d'hier, alors qu'elle apparait sur un message d'il y a un mois.

----------


## dogeorge

certains topic s'affichent avec la mention 
_Discussion non spécifié(e). Si vous avez suivi un lien valide, veuillez en informer le webmaster._

----------


## Liolia

oui depuis ce matin plein de pages inaccessibles, ou alors la page charge avec le message: le serveur est trop lent.

----------


## corinnebergeron

Et toutes ces pages indiquées qui n'existent pas ...

----------


## monloulou

Depuis hier soir les dernières pages de certaines discussions sont inaccessibles et j'ai comme message "impossible d'ouvrir la page, il y a eu trop de redirections"

----------


## Anaïs

Bonjour,
Vous avez des liens exemple pour qu'on puisse regarder ?
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## karine41

http://www.rescue-forum.com/showthre...57#post3179817

Quand j'essaie d'accéder au topic OSEF dans général et divers.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour le topic des poules, ça renvoie sur ça :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/autres-a...ml#post3179696

discussion non spécifiée, si vous avez suivi un lien valide veuillez en informer le webmaster.

----------


## doriant

Pr ma signature, qui est apparue quand g posté ici, maintenant à la place c écrit : *Signature trop grande, merci de redimensionner*

----------


## doriant

.........

----------


## Liolia

doriant je vois ta signature, par contre j'ai toujours des pages qui n'aboutissent pas.

----------


## phacélie

Sans vouloir être désagréable, il me semble que voir apparaître *Signature trop grande, merci de redimensionner* serait un signe de bon fonctionnement dans le cas de "grosses" signatures comme celle de doriant  ::   ( à moins que les critères n'aient changé, en tous cas "avant" c'était comme ça)

----------


## Liolia

Ah bah voilà! c'est Doriant qui fait bugger le forum avec sa signature!  :Smile:

----------


## titia20090

Liolia le problème des pages est récurrent depuis quelques mois… Ce n'est pas que tu n'accèdes pas aux dernières pages, c'est juste que le dernier message est bien celui que tu vois affiché (même s'il est écrit par exemple : page 477 sur 479, ben le dernier message est bien celui en page 477, les 2 autres pages "n'existent" pas).

----------


## phacélie

OSEF fonctionne à nouveau, pour moi en tous cas : les 71 pages vides ont disparu  ::

----------


## dogeorge

le topic des couple bug tjrs

----------


## Liolia

> Liolia le problème des pages est récurrent depuis quelques mois… Ce n'est pas que tu n'accèdes pas aux dernières pages, c'est juste que le dernier message est bien celui que tu vois affiché (même s'il est écrit par exemple : page 477 sur 479, ben le dernier message est bien celui en page 477, les 2 autres pages "n'existent" pas).


Merci titia20090, mais je connais ce problème de pages pour y avoir été confrontée quelques fois là ça m'envoie vers un message d'erreur qui dit que le serveur est trop long. M'enfin chez moi c'est plus le matin, hier aprem tout fonctionnait impecc et là ça a l'air de fonctionner aussi.

----------


## phacélie

Tant qu'il n'y a que 2 pages de décalage, ça fonctionne quand-même.
Et puis on dirait que le truc s'emballe...



> le topic des couple bug tjrs


Là, la dernière page réelle est la page 1619 ici http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...page-1619.html au lieu de la page 1654 qui est indiquée comme étant la dernière.

----------


## Liolia

http://www.rescue-forum.com/showthre...34#post3180196

----------


## Anaïs

du coup j'ai l'impression que ça revient petit à petit dans l'ordre non ?

En fait, j'ai supprimé une ancienne membre active sur demande ainsi que tous ses messages, il est possible que ce soit qui ait créé des décalages...

----------


## monloulou

Oui tout à fait, pas eu de bug aujourd'hui, mais je ne trouve pas le Topic des poules dans Autres animaux  ::

----------


## phacélie

Je ne sais pas s'il y en a d'autres mais les derniers messages de ceux-là ont l'air encore inaccessibles  :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-divers-159/a-85174/
http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...e-poids-16716/

----------


## dogeorge

exact

----------


## Kyt's

Idem
Re: Vous allez manger quoi ce soir? ou ce midi?

----------


## Anaïs

je n'ai pas de souci de mon côté sur ces trois derniers liens  :: 

pour le topic des poules, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit parti avec son auteure effectivement  :Frown:

----------


## dogeorge

Les 2 mis par Phacelie ne fonctionnent pas

----------


## Anaïs

chez moi si, peut-être un problème de cache de navigateur chez vous ?

----------


## phacélie

Les liens mis au-dessus fonctionnent, oui.

Mais celui mis par Kyt's montre la dernière page réelle du topic qui est la page 603 alors qu''il est indiqué qu'il en compterait 630 : quand on clique sur le dernier message mis par Bolinette quand on est dans la rubrique http://www.rescue-forum.com/vegetari...scussions-149/ on ne peut pas y accéder.

Quant à ceux que j'ai mis, il s'agit des premières pages des sujets dont on ne peut accéder aux derniers messages quand on est dans G&D.
Edit : Là c'est la dernière page réelle du sujet http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-757.html page 757 donc alors qu'il semble y avoir 808 pages.
Et là la dernière page réelle de l'autre sujet http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-739.html page739 donc alors qu'il est annoncé 759 pages.

----------


## Liolia

De plus celui que j'ai mis il fonctionne maintenant pour moi aussi mais au moment ou je l'ai mis il ne fonctionnait pas.

----------


## Anaïs

je pense que c'est vraiment la suppression du membre et de ses messages qui a créé une désynchronisation, mais ça devrait revenir dans l'ordre petit à petit.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Arf pour le topic des poules

Du coup je peux en recréer un  ?

----------


## Anaïs

oui !

----------


## doriant

et du coup c normal que la recherche ds la section archives mouline indéfiniment ?

----------


## doriant

ya des fotos dans certains topics qui disparaissent tout bonnement  ::

----------


## lilou130

coucou ben j'ai le souci pour ma signature aussi comme doriant : trop grande merci de redimensionner .. 
j'ai vu avec may may pour poser la question, elle pense que c'est la taille qui bloque, mais pourtant je lui dis bien que j'ai mis la bonne taille.. la maxi autorisée
si on ne met pas la bonne taille de toute façon quand on veut enregistrer la modification ça dit non automatiquement le serveur , que c'est trop grand , si ça ne va pas.
Donc à partir du moment où ça passe c'est que la taille est bonne , je peux la remettre ? j'ose rien faire :/ ...

j'ai même tenté de mettre 3 adresses, ça note impossible il faut 3 lignes maximum .. j'ai mis 3 lignes ... ça me l'a refusé...
j'aimerais bien remettre la bannière et les adresses mais j'veux pas me faire taper dessus XD 

quoi que je fais je du coup?  :Smile: 

Mini Lilou.

----------


## Liolia

ça recommence depuis ce matin, pour le moment ça ne se produit que sur le topic des séries.

----------


## phacélie

Je dirais plutôt que ça continue, parce que rien n'a changé en ce qui concerne les deux topics dont je parlais page précédente.

----------


## Anaïs

> Les liens mis au-dessus fonctionnent, oui.
> 
> Mais celui mis par Kyt's montre la dernière page réelle du topic qui est la page 603 alors qu''il est indiqué qu'il en compterait 630 : quand on clique sur le dernier message mis par Bolinette quand on est dans la rubrique http://www.rescue-forum.com/vegetari...scussions-149/ on ne peut pas y accéder.
> 
> Quant à ceux que j'ai mis, il s'agit des premières pages des sujets dont on ne peut accéder aux derniers messages quand on est dans G&D.
> Edit : Là c'est la dernière page réelle du sujet http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-757.html page 757 donc alors qu'il semble y avoir 808 pages.
> Et là la dernière page réelle de l'autre sujet http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-739.html page739 donc alors qu'il est annoncé 759 pages.


ceux là ?

parce que de mon côté j'ai aucun souci ? 

vous avez tenté de vider vos caches de navigateurs ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

le topic des séries semble marcher aussi http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-divers-159/topic-series-57180/page-438.html

----------


## phacélie

Edit : Tout fonctionne normalement maintenant pour moi, va savoir pourquoi.

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir,
j'ai du à nouveau supprimer un membre et les messages associés qui étaient très nombreux.
il est du coup possible que le site rebug  :: 

désolée pour cette situation...

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui ça bug de partout. Anaïs je comprends pas trop pourquoi tu acceptes d'effacer les messages des membres qui veulent quitter le forum. J'ai administré un forum un temps, et j'avais indiqué dans la charte que les membres qui le souhaitaient devaient effacer eux même leurs messages en les éditant avant la suppression de leur compte. Non seulement ça fait bugger le forum mais en plus ça doit te prendre un temps considérable.

----------


## superdogs

Bug ce matin, pas moyen d'avoir accès à la dernière page.
D'autres que moi dans ce cas ?


http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...couples-17170/

----------


## potdecolle

::  Oui, ici aussi!!!  ::

----------


## aurore27

Bug dans "çà vous broute sévère, venez le dire" et dans les autres rubriques du Général et divers.

----------


## phacélie

> Bug ce matin, pas moyen d'avoir accès à la dernière page.
> D'autres que moi dans ce cas ?
> 
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...couples-17170/


Pareil, essaye en demandant la page 1566 à partir du début du topic, c'est la dernière page réelle, pour moi ça marche comme ça  :: 

En revanche, le sujet dont tu parles, aurore, a l'air de fonctionner normalement.

----------


## Liolia

Bah moi j'ai quasi tous les posts qui deconnent, puis après ça refonctionne, puis ça redéconne, bref c'est pire que la dernière fois. On va attendre.

----------


## Anaïs

J'ai une fonction qui me permet de tout supprimer d'un coup heureusement mais visiblement elle est plus très bien gérée par le site...

Et comme notre unique développeur est 100% sur le futur RESCUE on peut pas perdre encore plus de temps sur ça pour essayer de réparer cette fonction  :: 

Je vais essayer de faire un tour global pour repérer les topics à problème

----------


## aurore27

> J'ai une fonction qui me permet de tout supprimer d'un coup heureusement mais visiblement elle est plus très bien gérée par le site...
> 
> Et comme notre unique développeur est 100% sur le futur RESCUE on peut pas perdre encore plus de temps sur ça pour essayer de réparer cette fonction 
> 
> Je vais essayer de faire un tour global pour repérer les topics à problème


Merci Anaïs. ::

----------


## aurore27

toujours un souci avec le topic : je suis triste/pas bien.

----------


## aurore27

ce matin, rubrique : je suis content(e) par ce que....

----------


## Anaïs

je suis passée dessus, ça a resynchronisé. 

étant donné le nombre de messages de ce membre, le serveur a planté à certains endroit car il y avait beaucoup de photos dans ces messages, je continue de devoir en supprimer manuellement. 

il est possible que cela continue à poser quelques soucis.  ::

----------


## Liolia

chez moi tous les posts refonctionnent depuis ce matin

----------


## aurore27

Le coin des nanas buggue

----------


## Anaïs

j'ai resynchro, c'est good ?

----------


## Liolia

Non pas ici c'est le seul post qui bug encore, c'est pas si grave ça va remarcher à un moment.

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui c'est ok! merci!

----------


## Liolia

plus d'accès au suivi des posts auxquels je suis abonnée via l'onglet mon compte, la page indique une erreur database. Ci-joint une capture écran.

----------


## Gwenie

Ah, c'est aussi le message que j'ai eu quand j'ai essayé de modifié un de mes messages. Et je n'arrive plus à joindre d'images à mes posts.

----------


## aurore27

Impossible de voir "les j'aimes reçus" et de lire mes mp privés.

----------


## aurore27

Impossible de modifier les messages, c'est vraiment la Merde ce matin !

----------


## phacélie

> plus d'accès au suivi des posts auxquels je suis abonnée via l'onglet mon compte, la page indique une erreur database.


(Juste au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas vu) tu peux aussi suivre tes abonnements via "Liens rapides", en bas à droite sous le bandeau noir en haut de page.

----------


## superdogs

Même pbm que Aurore, et je ne peux pas répondre sur les posts  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ben finalement, mon message est passé 4 fois du coup (j'ai trop insisté....) par contre, je ne peux toujours pas le modifier du coup

----------


## doriant

le menu vertical en tete ne marche pas, database error si clik

- - - Mise à jour - - -

horizontal en tete jve dire

----------


## dogeorge

même message pour lire ou écrire un MP

----------


## Liolia

Et de mon côté message d'erreur "error" quand je veux mettre une photo

----------


## Bluecat

Merci pour l'astuce phacelie  :Smile:

----------


## melusine23

> plus d'accès au suivi des posts auxquels je suis abonnée via l'onglet mon compte, la page indique une erreur database. Ci-joint une capture écran.


Tout pareil chez moi que ce soit en passant par "mon compte" ou mon profil.

----------


## Anaïs

On regarde ça  ::

----------


## Algo

Bonjour,

L'incident devrait être résolu. Un des disque dur de notre serveur a rencontré des erreurs et est rentré dans un état corrompu. Étant donné l'ampleur du problème, nous n'avons pas pu non plus afficher une page de maintenance pendant ce temps.

Nous avons:
- Vérifié les sauvegardes du serveur avant de procéder à des opérations dangereuses. C'est ce qui a pris le plus de temps
- Réparé le disque dur
- Relancé le site web

Toutes nos excuses pour la gène occasionnée, nous continuons nos efforts sur la nouvelle version de RESCUE pour ne plus rencontrer ce genre de problèmes.

----------


## dogeorge

Merci

----------


## duma762000

merci pour cette réparation

----------


## Bluecat

Merci !

----------


## Sydolice

Merci. Quel boulot cela a dû être !

----------


## monloulou

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## manoe

Très heureuse de retrouver une connection avec le forum ! Merci !!

----------


## doriant

mouarf après le rv incontournable des menageres et retraités pr plus belle la vie, les feux de namour etc, voici NOUS et rescue !! keske ce sera quand on y sera !! si ya une section belote en ligne je prends !!

----------


## lAlicel

Bravo pour la remise en route ! Et merci  :Smile:

----------


## Origan

Merci Algo ! Ca a dû bien vous prendre la tête...

----------


## Findus

Bravo et merci Algo !

----------


## phacélie

::  
Et en plus, tite cerise sur le gâteau, le forum est maintenant de nouveau à l'heure juste !

----------


## aurore27

Oui merci pour la bonne remise en route par contre, le site n'enregistre plus le nom des membres : il faut le retaper à chaque connexion....

----------


## Liolia

> Oui merci pour la bonne remise en route par contre, le site n'enregistre plus le nom des membres : il faut le retaper à chaque connexion....


Ici ça fonctionne, ça vient sûrement de ton navigateur ça.

----------


## aurore27

il y a un bug dans la rubrique des fringues dans Général et Divers : on ne peut accéder à la dernière page.

----------


## Anaïs

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-415.html

la vraie dernière page est une 415  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-.../page-415.html
> 
> la vraie dernière page est une 415


Donc les autres marquées après sont des fantômes ?

----------


## Anaïs

oui, c'est un problème de synchronisation quand des membres avec beaucoup de messages demandent la suppression de l'ensemble de leurs contributions, apparemment l'une de ces ex-membres était très active niveau vêtements ...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Impossible d'accéder au "[Topic UNIQUE] Les fringues, chaussures, sacs à main ... tout ce qui nous ruine!!!"
La vraie dernière page est page 425 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-divers-159/topic-unique-fringues-chaussures-sacs-main-tout-ruine-19756/page-415.html

----------


## phacélie

Non, la vraie dernière est celle dont tu mets le lien justement, les suivantes sont vides en fait, c'est ce qui est expliqué juste au-dessus de ton message  ::

----------


## titia20090

Pour s'aider, on peut regarder le jour et l'heure du dernier message. 
Sur celui des fringues justement, il a été posté ce matin par Mam bo donc ça parait peu probable que 10pages supplémentaires aient été écrites en moins de 3h. ^^

----------


## monloulou

En fait si je vais sur G&D puis clique sur page 456 ou sur le dernier message de Mam Bo ça ne fonctionne pas. C'est pourquoi j'ai indiqué la vraie dernière page

----------


## del28

petit souci sur le topic ''il est'' de général et divers
qd je veux accéder, le message d'erreur c'est 
''page non disponible pour le moment. www.rescue.forum vous a redirigé un trop grand nombre de fois''  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ça doit faire pareil que sur les autres topics cités précédemment, il suffit (peut-être) d'un certain nombre de nouvelles réponses pour le "remettre en marche" et que ça se règle tout seul.

Le dernier message réel actuel est accessible par là, _pour celles et ceux qui ne sauraient comment faire pour y accéder_ :  http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...ml#post3306472

----------


## del28

oui je sais comment aller voir en biaisant

----------


## phacélie

Toutes mes confuses, j'édite.

----------


## doriant

Il y a beaucoup d'annonces a cloturer  :Frown:

----------


## doriant

Si ya moyen de cloturer des annonces sans etre modo, je veux bien !! on essaie avec d'autres d'assainir la base d'annonces, pr qu'elle reste pratique et attractive pr de potentiels adoptants, en retirant les annonces non plus valides qui font de l'ombre aux actuelles.

----------


## aurore27

> Si ya moyen de cloturer des annonces sans etre modo, je veux bien !! on essaie avec d'autres d'assainir la base d'annonces, pr qu'elle reste pratique et attractive pr de potentiels adoptants, en retirant les annonces non plus valides qui font de l'ombre aux actuelles.


Je ne souhaite pas répondre à ce post mais il y a un gros problème technique ce matin : 

comme d'habitude, je veux inscrire mes clics et leurs résultats pour les collectes mais je n'ai pas la case pour répondre en dessous du sujet. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois : sans résultats, rien ne change. Je ne peux pas cliquer pour les collectes et les inscrire dans la rubrique.

----------


## aurore27

> Je ne souhaite pas répondre à ce post mais il y a un gros problème technique ce matin : 
> 
> comme d'habitude, je veux inscrire mes clics et leurs résultats pour les collectes mais je n'ai pas la case pour répondre en dessous du sujet. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois : sans résultats, rien ne change. Je ne peux pas cliquer pour les collectes et les inscrire dans la rubrique.


J'ai le moteur de recherche Lilo sur mon ordinateur, depuis que je vous ai signalé le problème de connexion, rien n'a changé à part le fait que je peux à nouveau me connecter à facebook. Pour votre site, à chaque fois ma connexion "saute" : ce matin cela fait la 3ème fois que je me connecte pour pouvoir y accéder ; je n'ai même plus le symbole du chien de rescue dans mon onglet lors de la connexion. D'après vous, cela vient-il de Rescue ou de Lilo ?

----------


## phacélie

De ton ordinateur, peut-être ?
As-tu essayé de vider le cache et de supprimer les cookies ?

----------


## aurore27

> De ton ordinateur, peut-être ?
> As-tu essayé de vider le cache et de supprimer les cookies ?


Oui, phacélie : cela ne change rien....

Cela n'était jamais arrivé avant hier.

----------


## aurore27

Bonsoir,

Je venais informer le forum que le souci technique semble terminé : tout est revenu à la normale ce soir. Je ne sais pas ce qui c'est passé. Si jamais vous avez agi pour remettre aux normes, je vous remercie.

Malheureusement je me suis fait une fausse joie : le souci technique n'est pas terminé mais j'ai remarqué qu'il agit surtout quand je me connecte au site très tôt le matin.

----------


## phacélie

Le moteur de recherche "Rechercher un animal" ne comporte aucun malinois, alors qu'il y a 23 annonces si on demande dans "Recherche dans ce forum" dans la barre rouge du forum "Adoption Chien" ( peut-être n'est-ce pas la seule race concernée).

La recherche par le nom de l'animal (chien en tous cas) toujours dans "Rechercher un animal" ne semble plus fonctionner non plus ( pas pour tous les noms en tous cas).

----------


## Anaïs

Bonjour ! 

Je ne vois pas de souci pour la recherche ? 
Il s'agit bien du "Berger Belge Malinois" dans le menu déroulant, et pas juste "Malinois"  ::  

Pour les noms, lesquels ne marchent pas par exemple ?

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour

Mais bien sûr ! Désolée je n'ai cherché qu'à malinois  :: 

Pour les noms quelques exemples : Douce, Switch, Ouzo

Edit : ce sont des annonces de L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE, je viens d'aller dans son profil et de nombreuses annonces qu'elle a fait y figurent avec pour mention "Pas de nom" dans la colonne "Nom" alors que le nom est bien mentionné dans les annonces elles-mêmes.

----------


## Anaïs

Ah dans ce cas c'est normal que cela ne marche pas, la recherche nom ne fonctionne qu'avec la case remplie  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Je viens de la rubrique "je suis triste, pas bien...." : je n'ai pas accès à la dernière page.

----------


## girafe

Rubrique végétarisme "vous allez manger quoi..." et "liste des snacks/restau..." çà va bien au dernier message mais indique qu'il y a des pages supplémentaires

----------


## aurore27

Quand je partage une publication d'association ayant besoin d'aide (avec le lien "partager en bas de page) directement sur fb, le site rescue se ferme..... N'y aurait-il pas un souci ?

----------

